
Ask HN: Starting a Programming School for Kids - anonymousplan
I work as a programmer but feeling a bit burned out.<p>I have noticed ads for Robotics and Programming schools for kids. I really like the idea of teaching kids especially robotics. Many of these schools use Lego Mindstorm which I have been playing with anyways. A lot of these &quot;schools&quot; work with after-school programs and teach kids onsite on real schools.<p>So I am looking for a best way to test waters. Anyone got experience here.
======
tmaly
I am working on some tutorials to teach younger kids programming. I started
out with a robot mouse you program to navigate a maze. There are other great
projects that can be used with varying degrees of difficulty.

My daughter has been my first student, and she has a lot of fun learning.

There is a lot that can be done in area, you just have to pick some aspect of
it and focus on a particular age group.

If you want to do this in an in-person setting, I would suggest finding a
local maker space that hosts events for kids. That is a great way to get
started and test the waters.

